# Ruth Niles threaded stoppers group buy



## massmans (Oct 15, 2010)

UPDATE:  I will hold this group buy open until November 1.   All payments will need to be made by Nov 2.   If we reach the needed 300 stoppers, the buy will be closed.   


ADDED: Canada as an option for shipping.  

The buy will end on the October 25th at 9am CST. All payments must be made by 10am CST on October 26th.

The stoppers are from Ruth Niles http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html and will be the #301 with the 3/8" x 16tpi threaded stud. Pricing is $4.60 each. We need at least 300 to go ahead with the order. MAX is 500 which includes the 50 I will be ordering. The BUY WILL BE CUT OFF AT 500. The actual pricing is a bit less than the $4.60 shown. With the past group buys the extra $.15 per stopper was donated to the IAP. I will use the some of the extra to cover shipping materials. Any remaining amount will be donated. I will post the amount donated here.

Ruth's stopper mandrels can also be added to an order.   $25 each.

Ruth also sells 23/64 drill bits.   Price per bit is $4 each.

Cost will be $4.60 each plus $5.45 for postage ($4.95 me to you plus $.50 for getting them to me.) and Paypal fees of 3% +.30. (cost + postage *1.03 +.30).

Insurance will be REQUIRED and will be based on cost of stoppers alone without shipping.

PayPal is the only method of payment.  Send Paypal to my email address in signature.  

I will be limiting this group buy to only USA or CANADA residents.   If you located in Canada, please let me know your desired amount and I will pm you the total.  

Costs of stoppers in even numbers including shipping and Paypal:
5 stoppers -with insurance $31.41
10 stoppers -with insurance $55.10
15 stoppers -with insurance $79.30
20 stoppers -with insurance $102.99
25 stoppers -with insurance $126.68
30 stoppers -with insurance $150.37

Any number over 50 will require a larger box and additional postage. 

Please post your order in this posting and I will PM you or contact me via PM.

Please make sure you allow PMs from this site and you need to check them. To allow PMs (Private Messages) you go into the user CP and make the necessary changes. If you don't check in often, you can also turn on a feature that sends you an e-mail when you get a private message.

Orders:
massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 38  plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (pm sent)
Dave_M - 5 (pm sent)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel  (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel  (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)

Total: 192 stoppers, 7 drill bits, and 4 mandrels

If you haven't ever turned a stopper, here is a good tutorial off Ruth's site.
http://www.torne-lignum.com/make_stoppers.html 

Please PM me if you have any questions.

I am attaching a picture of one of my own homebrew PR stoppers if you need an idea on the style.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 15, 2010)

I still have enough from my last purchase, but I will say that Ruth Niles makes one of the best bottle stoppers out there.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## massmans (Oct 15, 2010)

Eric, I agree her stoppers are the best and the customer service cant be beat.


----------



## n7blw (Oct 16, 2010)

Please put me down for 10. Email paypal details.


----------



## massmans (Oct 16, 2010)

PM sent



n7blw said:


> Please put me down for 10. Email paypal details.


----------



## massmans (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruth also sells 23/64 drill bits.   Price per bit is $4 each.   When placing your please be sure to let me know if you want any extras.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm good for 10 and one of her stubby drill bits.


----------



## massmans (Oct 16, 2010)

Got you down. 



LEAP said:


> I'm good for 10 and one of her stubby drill bits.


----------



## VampMN (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like 10, please.


----------



## massmans (Oct 16, 2010)

pm sent.



VampMN said:


> I would like 10, please.


----------



## massmans (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone else need any stoppers.   group buy closes on Monday.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is thos going to fly it seems far far from the 300 minimum?


----------



## rogerpjr (Oct 20, 2010)

I take 10 stoppers, 1 mandrel, and 2 bits.  Send me total with payment info.


----------



## massmans (Oct 20, 2010)

I think we can do it. If needed I can hold it open longer.   



hunter-27 said:


> Is thos going to fly it seems far far from the 300 minimum?


----------



## massmans (Oct 20, 2010)

pm sent



rogerpjr said:


> I take 10 stoppers, 1 mandrel, and 2 bits.  Send me total with payment info.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll take 5 stoppers please.  

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## massmans (Oct 21, 2010)

PM sent



Dave_M said:


> I'll take 5 stoppers please.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


----------



## Finatic (Oct 21, 2010)

I am in for 10 please. PM or email paypal details.

Russ


----------



## dntrost (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll take 10 madrel & bit


----------



## Minotbob (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll take 10 stoppers, one mandrel and one drill bit. PM sent


----------



## massmans (Oct 22, 2010)

Finatic, dntrost, and minotbob,

I have sent you guys a pm with totals.   

thanks


----------



## buckobernie (Oct 23, 2010)

*stoppers*

ruth, can I get 20 more. thanks bernie


----------



## massmans (Oct 23, 2010)

pm sent



buckobernie said:


> ruth, can I get 20 more. thanks bernie


----------



## massmans (Oct 24, 2010)

Come on guys, we need to get to 300.   If needed I can hold it open until November 1 but I would rather not.


----------



## micharms (Oct 24, 2010)

maybe you need to open it up to others outside the USA! Not saying I'm in the position to participate right now but maybe I could be convinced. Canada ain't that far away!

Michael


----------



## massmans (Oct 24, 2010)

I will open this up to Canada.   

Shipping with a small flat rate priority mail box is $10.88. 

If anyone is interested please send me your quantity and I will send you a total.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll take ten and a bit.  Thanks


----------



## massmans (Oct 25, 2010)

pm sent



Old Lar said:


> I'll take ten and a bit.  Thanks


----------



## massmans (Oct 25, 2010)

UPDATE:  I will hold this group buy open until November 1.   All payments will need to be made by Nov 2.   If we reach the needed 300 stoppers, the buy will be closed.


----------



## massmans (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else need some stoppers.   

If needed, I can increase my number to get us to 200. 

Getting to 200 gets us close the the price of $4.60 per stopper.   Ruth's prices for 200-299 is $4.60 each, and 300-499 is $4.50 each, but those prices don't include the ~$11 shipping cost to get to me.  I am charging an extra 50 cents per person to help cover the shipping to me, but that doesn't cover all the shipping to me.  I might be short around $5-$6.  The plan of getting to 300 would allow the price to get down to $4.50 and cover all the shipping and also have a small donation to IAP.  

For the people currently in the group buy, how does everyone feel about closing down the group buy early and proceeding with the purchase.  Are you fine with maybe paying up to a dollar extra to cover any increase.   

Please either pm me or post here with your thoughts.  

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd pay an extra buck to get this show on the road.   Although I'm in no real hurry so if you want to extend it a little longer, that works for me just as well.


----------



## rogerpjr (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you talking $1.00 each person total or per stopper?


----------



## massmans (Oct 28, 2010)

Dollar per person.  



rogerpjr said:


> Are you talking $1.00 each person total or per stopper?


----------



## massmans (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Dave.  I thought we wouldn't have any problem getting to 300, and didn't really like having to extend it.    



Dave_M said:


> I'd pay an extra buck to get this show on the road.   Although I'm in no real hurry so if you want to extend it a little longer, that works for me just as well.


----------



## VampMN (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd be willing to pay an extra buck too.


----------



## Minotbob (Oct 28, 2010)

I have no problem with another $. Just let me know.


----------



## rogerpjr (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm still good with my order at $1.00/person increase.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 28, 2010)

No problem with me either.  Appreciate your efforts.


----------



## markgum (Oct 29, 2010)

how close are you to the 300?  I have to speak with the SHE-EO and see what the budget has.


----------



## George7 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like 20 stoppers, a mandrel and a stub bit. I don't have any problem with the extra $1 per person. PM me with the actual total and I will pay right away.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll go with the flow. A buck extra is no problem.


----------



## massmans (Oct 29, 2010)

pm sent



George7 said:


> I'd like 20 stoppers, a mandrel and a stub bit. I don't have any problem with the extra $1 per person. PM me with the actual total and I will pay right away.


----------



## massmans (Oct 29, 2010)

with George7 order we are at 212.   If you want to order some please post in the thread.  

thanks




markgum said:


> how close are you to the 300?  I have to speak with the SHE-EO and see what the budget has.


----------



## massmans (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone with the vote to pay an extra dollar if needed.   I will proceed with ordering our order after all payments are in, either Monday or Tuesday.   Please have all payments in by Tuesday 9am CST.    I will run the calculations and let you guys know if I need any extra amounts.


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

*updated total and payment status*

massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 38 plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (paid)
Dave_M - 5 (pm sent)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)
George7 - 20 plus one bit and one mandrel (pm sent)



Total: 212 stoppers, 8 drill bits, and 5 mandrels


----------



## angboy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd be interested in buying 10. I don't know if I need the mandrel or not- do these have a different size from other bottle stoppers that all seem to use the same madrel? Not sure if anyone can answer that for me or not, but in the past, when I've bought bottle stopper kits from AS or just about other company, I've had one bottle stopper mandrel I use- but this thread makes me wonder if these will take a different mandrel? If anyone can answer that, I'd sure aprpeciate it!


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

I think if your other mandrel is for a 3/8x16 thread it should be fine.  The main difference will be the top diameter of the metal stopper.  If your existing mandrel doesn't have the integrated tap, I think that alone is worth the cost.  



angboy said:


> I'd be interested in buying 10. I don't know if I need the mandrel or not- do these have a different size from other bottle stoppers that all seem to use the same madrel? Not sure if anyone can answer that for me or not, but in the past, when I've bought bottle stopper kits from AS or just about other company, I've had one bottle stopper mandrel I use- but this thread makes me wonder if these will take a different mandrel? If anyone can answer that, I'd sure aprpeciate it!


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

*new totals*

massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 74 plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (paid)
Dave_M - 5 (pm sent)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)
George7 - 20 plus one bit and one mandrel (pm sent)



Total: 248 stoppers, 8 drill bits, and 5 mandrels 


Added more to the woodturner chapter number.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Angela,
I have the AS stopper mandrel and it's threaded the same as the Ruth Niles stoppers.  However the base of the of the Ruth Niles stopper is about a 1/8" larger in diameter than the small stopper bushing sold by AS.  That actually works fine for me because I use bushings as a rough guide anyway.  I could easily turn my own bushing if needed.

I have a couple Ruth Niles stoppers if you want to check them out for yourself.  Just let me know.

Dave      



angboy said:


> I'd be interested in buying 10. I don't know if I need the mandrel or not- do these have a different size from other bottle stoppers that all seem to use the same madrel? Not sure if anyone can answer that for me or not, but in the past, when I've bought bottle stopper kits from AS or just about other company, I've had one bottle stopper mandrel I use- but this thread makes me wonder if these will take a different mandrel? If anyone can answer that, I'd sure aprpeciate it!


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephen,
Just wanting clarification.  Are we to send you the extra $1.00 at this point?  

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

Nope,  please wait until I order from Ruth and get final numbers.  From there I will enter it into my spreadsheet and see if I am short.   I may not need any extra 

thanks for checking
steve



Dave_M said:


> Stephen,
> Just wanting clarification.  Are we to send you the extra $1.00 at this point?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


----------



## Dave S (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll take 30 - Thank You

Dave


----------



## Dave S (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry, Please add a mandrel

Dave


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

pm sent



Dave S said:


> Sorry, Please add a mandrel
> 
> Dave


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

We are at 278.   only 22 more to get to 300.


----------



## massmans (Oct 30, 2010)

now 284.


----------



## micharms (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll take 10 with shipping to Canada N4K 5T2.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

pm sent



micharms said:


> I'll take 10 with shipping to Canada N4K 5T2.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

*New Totals*

massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 79 plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (paid)
Dave_M - 5 (pm sent)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)
George7 - 20 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
Dave_S - 30 plus one mandrel (pm sent)
micharms - 10 going to Canada (pm sent)


Total: 294 stoppers, 8 drill bits, and 6 mandrels


----------



## angboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Put me down for 10 stoppers and one mandrel. Since it's kind of crunch time I probably won't have a chance to check out Dave's so I'll just go ahead and get some. But I think the mandrel would be a good thing for me to have- since the sizes are different, I kind of need mandrels to guide me. Just let me know how to go about paying you and I'll get that done today.


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

pm sent




angboy said:


> Put me down for 10 stoppers and one mandrel. Since it's kind of crunch time I probably won't have a chance to check out Dave's so I'll just go ahead and get some. But I think the mandrel would be a good thing for me to have- since the sizes are different, I kind of need mandrels to guide me. Just let me know how to go about paying you and I'll get that done today.


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

*Totals*

We are over 300 now.    




massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 79 plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (paid)
Dave_M - 5 (paid)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)
George7 - 20 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
Dave_S - 30 plus one mandrel (pm sent)
micharms - 10 going to Canada (paid)
angboy - 10 and one mandrel (pm sent)


Total: 304 stoppers, 8 drill bits, and 7 mandrels


----------



## panini (Oct 31, 2010)

Can I get 5 stoppers?


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent



panini said:


> Can I get 5 stoppers?


----------



## Bear-31 (Oct 31, 2010)

Put me in for 20 if you are still taking orders. Let me know and I'll send payment.


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

Pm sent.   I am taking orders up to 9am tomorrow CST.



Bear-31 said:


> Put me in for 20 if you are still taking orders. Let me know and I'll send payment.


----------



## massmans (Oct 31, 2010)

*new totals*

massmans - 50 plus one mandrel
massmans via local AAW woodturning club - 79 plus two drill bits - paid (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
n7blw - 10 (paid)
LEAP- 10 plus one drill bit (paid)
VampMN - 10 (paid)
Rogerpjr - 10 plus two bits and a mandrel (paid)
Dave_M - 5 (paid)
Finatic - 10 (paid)
dntrost - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
minotbob - 10 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
buckobernie - 20 (paid)
Old Lar - 10 plus one bit (paid)
George7 - 20 plus one bit and one mandrel (paid)
Dave_S - 30 plus one mandrel (pm sent)
micharms - 10 going to Canada (paid)
angboy - 10 and one mandrel (pm sent)
panini - 5 (pm sent)
Bear-31 - 20 (paid)


Total: 329 stoppers, 8 drill bits, and 7 mandrels


----------



## massmans (Nov 1, 2010)

*GROUP BUY NOW CLOSED*

The buy is now closed.   

I need payment from these individuals by 9am tomorrow CST.

Dave_S -  30 stoppers plus one mandrel
Panini -  5 stoppers

Please send paypal payment to massmans@gmail.com

I will be ordering everything tomorrow.  

Steve


----------



## massmans (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone has paid and I just placed the order.   Ruth said they would be shipped out today.   I should be able to get everyone's order shipped by Monday next week.


Since we got to 300 stoppers, I will not need any extra money from anyone.


----------



## massmans (Nov 8, 2010)

I received the package from Ruth on Saturday.  I will be getting everything boxed up today and dropped off at the post office this afternoon.  

Steve


----------



## massmans (Nov 8, 2010)

Everything was dropped off to the post office this afternoon.    

Please post here when you have received your items.  


thanks
Steve


----------



## massmans (Nov 9, 2010)

I have donated $23.54 to IAP from the remaining funds I had from the group buy.


A big thanks to all you that joined in on the group buy and helped support the IAP.



Steve


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for all your hard work Steve.  I'm sure this group buy was a handful, but your efforts are very much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## George7 (Nov 10, 2010)

I received my order today (Nov. 10). Everything is fine. Thank you very much.


----------



## rogerpjr (Nov 11, 2010)

got mine today, thanks


----------



## n7blw (Nov 11, 2010)

Received my 10 today. Thanks for all your work putting this buy together.


----------



## VampMN (Nov 11, 2010)

I got my bottle stoppers today. Everything looks great. Thanks for doing the group buy!


----------



## Finatic (Nov 11, 2010)

Steve, Thanks for your efforts. I got my order yesterday. Very much appreciated.
Russ


----------



## LEAP (Nov 11, 2010)

Got em, Thanks


----------



## massmans (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for letting me know your packages arrived.


----------



## Bear-31 (Nov 12, 2010)

Picked mine up from the post office today...got the delivery notice Wednesday. Thanks for putting this together. Great Job!


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 13, 2010)

Got mine yesterday Steve.  Thanks for heading up the group buy.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 15, 2010)

Got mine on Friday.  Thanks for putting the buy together.


----------



## angboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Picked mine up this afternoon- thabnks so much for organizing this!


----------



## micharms (Nov 18, 2010)

Got mine today also. Under 2 weeks shipping to Canada so that's not bad. 

I want to add my thanks for organizing this Steve.

Michael


----------



## massmans (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for letting me know.   

I still havent heard for some people but since I haven't received anything, I guess all is well.  


thanks to everyone that participated.   

Steve


----------



## panini (Nov 20, 2010)

Got mine today..Usual slow boat to Hawaii...


----------



## penhead (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, looks like I missed the Ruth Niles stopper GB by a little ;(

Anyone looking to do another anytime in the near future..??


----------

